# Corydoras Habrosus, Pygmaeus, or Hastatus? Plus other corycat questions



## luvaquariums (May 17, 2012)

I have one betta in a 10 gallon tank. I'm having trouble deciding what type of corydora to get. Which one is my best option? 

Corydoras Hastatus (dwarf catfish, tail spot pygmy catfish, some sites refer to them as "Dwarf corydoras, Pygmy corydoras")is the cutest corycat imo and I would try to hold out for them if they were compatible. They seem to be (incredibly cute) mid level swimmers. Does anyone have experience with Hastatus and bettas? They are so darn cute, but I'm not sure if they would work out well in a 10g tank. 

Spot at base of tail:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corydoras_hastatus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZYL7QArCOE&feature=related


Finally, there is Corydoras Pygmaeus. This may or may not be the cory that everyone refers to as the "pygmy cory." I'm confused because of the common names I have seen listed for the other cories. Is the actual Corydora Pygmaeus a better choice than Habrosus (Salt and Pepper Cory)? 

Pygmaeus appears to have a well defined stripe:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corydoras_pygmaeus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWuDZxvE1lw

I've found someone who sells Corydoras Habrosus (Salt and Pepper Cory) but I'm wondering how well it lives with betta fish? I'm thinking this will be the one but I wanted to see if it was worth searching some more and waiting to get a different kind. 

Three black spots that may blend into a stripe:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corydoras_habrosus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq01vqSsCxk&feature=relmfu

Which cory do you guys prefer to keep with your bettas?

I have play sand in my tank. Will it be too rough? Will these little fishies uproot my plants? Will they help keep gasses from building up in my sand, the sand is 1.5-2 inches deep?

Could I have as many as 10 in a 10 gallon planted tank with my betta? Should I only get 6 or 8 of them instead? I'm hoping they can feel safe and secure.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think 10 might be a bit heavy on your bioload with a betta so I'd go with 8. Pygmy are smaller so I think you might get away with 10 but someone who has this specific type will be able to help more. I have the larger Bronze cory which grow to 3 inches. 

I have play sand in my tank with my Bronze cories and they love it! It's actually quite lightweight and not sharp, a lot of people here have play sand with their cories. I've had no problems with plants being uprooted by my cories. I think cories will help reduce gas build up but I'd still stir it up once a fortnight to a month. (better safe than sorry)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Unfortunately cories only really disturb the very top layer, so you still need to stir the sand, especially with the delicate little barbels on dwarf cories. I stir weekly.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Unfortunately cories only really disturb the very top layer, so you still need to stir the sand, especially with the delicate little barbels on dwarf cories. I stir weekly.


This has answered my Q too lol was going to post something about this after it bugged me for a while.


----------



## luvaquariums (May 17, 2012)

Thank you both. I can't wait to get some corys for my tank! I wonder if they will provide entertainment for the betta and if they will reduce or increase stress. I imagine he gets so bored without much stimulation in his tank so hopefully adding them will be an enrichment to his environment.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

To be honest, Kyon only takes notice of my corys when I feed them their cat fish pellets. He will follow them, hiding behind plants like a spy until they find something nommy then he will nudge them out the way and snap the food up!


----------

